# A bad experience with The Good Cook book club



## live_to_cook

Got most of my "free" books up front, though they said one was backordered. Never showed up.

Ordered my full-fare book, a Korean cookbook.

Got a card a month later saying the book was backordered.

Got another card a month after that saying they no longer carried it.

Got no more mail to my house. Used their web site to opt out of the "selections."

Just got a letter demanding $27 or I would be turned over to a collection agency. Once they get their money they'll send me a voucher and a list of books I can choose from. They said they sent me a letter, but I did not receive one. The guy who answered the phone was unswayed.

I paid, because I always pay. I pay my bloody bills, which is why I have perfect credit.

I have no idea if my experience is typical, but I just ended up paying $27 to keep it. Maybe I'm the exception, but I felt like sharing.


----------



## risa

I got double-billed recently on one book, but I didn't notice immediately because one bill was for several books and the other was just for one. I paid both, so a credit is supposed to show on my account soon. I haven't had too many problems so far other than receiving one wrong book as part of my free selections. I ended up just keeping it and ordering the one I wanted. I realize now that I was stupid to do that because the one I paid for (Great Cakes by Carole Walter) is worth much more than the free one (Jim Coleman's Flavors).


----------



## bumblecook

They seem to do that a lot. Took over 3 months to receive my selection premium. They kept delaying The Cake Bible. Then I received a letter saying that I had returned an item which I had never received. Told them I would not place any order until I receive my full selection premium and I meant it. After I received my full selection premium I ordered 4 more books and Goodbye!
I really don't think it's worth all the hassle.
Plus they sure nab you on shipping charges.
Since Amazon and Chapters are offering free shipping if you place $75 orders and have 30% discount on a lot of cookbooks, I'd rather deal with them. Oh the funny thing is that Good Cooks offered me "credit" for a book that they didn't owe me. Of course, I didn't take it. I had to deal with 2 different outfits - one in Canada and one in the US. I suppose there must be a lot of bad communication going between these 2 outfits.
To those who still have their membership, I strongly advise to keep track of everything you order, receive and pay.


----------



## shawtycat

Ive had bad experiences with the Good COok club. Paid up and never went back. I have a better time just bidding on ebay....more fun.


----------



## kylew

I had the same bad experience. I ordered several books. When they didn't arrive after a few weeks, I called them. They said the order probably got lost and didn't seem all that concerned. I told them to get lost. There are far too many other places to buy books.


----------



## isa

I never had problems with The Good Book, only with their shipping. I've received dammaged books, they were quick to replace. 

What I don't like is that the majority of the books I received have dammaged dust cover, aren't the people doing the shipping looking at the books??



P.S. You should call and ask to speak to a manager.


----------



## pattycake

I also had a bad few experiences with this company. I was supposed to receive a number of books for a certain price, and they billed me double, then sent it to collections as well, before I had time to respond. Also,a book they touted highly "The French Laundry" cookbook was supposed to be available for less than the 50 dollar normal charge..I ordered it and was then told they were out of stock, but billed me for it anyway.
Shipping and handling, forget it.
I paid them off and walked away. They are a terrible organization.


----------



## eatyrvegs

I haven't had any problems with them... yet. It certainly sounds like I am the exception. I'll be keeping careful records, though.


----------



## pete

Maybe I am the lucky one, but I have never had a problem with the Good Cook ever. I have belonged twice and have been a member for many years, and I have yet to have any problems, other than a note reminding me of my responsibility to send in the response card even if I don't want the selection of the month.


----------



## george albiez

I've been going round and round with them for months now. They send books I don't want, I return them and still get billed.

I wrote them asking me to stop sending their"monthly selection"; if I want a book I'll order it. Their reply: no can do.

Offered to be a "product evaluator", or something like that...
Have yet recieved anything to "evaluate".


----------



## thebighat

I have never had a major problem with them. Pay them late, send stuff back, I don't care. The books don't seem to be the best quality though. I don't know if that's my imagination, but you should see my copy of the French Laundry. Falling apart at the seams. I'm waiting right now on Malgieri's cake book.


----------



## live_to_cook

Six weeks after they held me up and threatened to send me to a collection agency, they still haven't sent the voucher for the book they owe me.

Sent an email asking for my voucher, no response and no voucher.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## kuan

If you don't want the books, just write on it "return to sender." That's what I did. Eventually they'll get the idea and put you on the opt-in list which means you don't have to send it back unless you really want the book they're touting. Worked for me.

Kuan


----------



## kokopuffs

Based on the substantial number of negative replies in this thread, I won't deal with that club. I find Jessica's Biscuit, Amazon.com and ebay all have worked quite satisfactory for me.


----------



## chefclaycollins

I bought books from the Good Cook for years, then wanted to get books when I wanted, not when they wanted to send them to me! Yeah, amazon.com is the best. I just like books that aren't a recent release and the Good Cook doesn't do that.


----------



## granny peapod

If you order a book from them your in for life. I canceled my account months ago now they sent me a book I did not order and a bill for $30. It would cost almost that much to return it return receipt requested and they would swear they never recived it. If I pay for it they will keep sending me books. So I' srewed no matter what I do.


----------



## phatch

If you canceled months ago, the book is yours to keep for free.

http://about.usps.com/publications/pub300a/pub300a_tech_021.htm


----------



## pollopicu

I've had bad experiences with the good cook book club dating back to 15 years ago. They have enticing offers, but it seemed they were like the book club mafia, once you order from them you can never get out.

I use amazon.com, although I despise their un-moderated forums, but I can get a bundle of used books at a good price. No shipping if you spend over $25.00, so long as the books qualify for the super saver shipping.

Another great online bookstore is Betterworldbooks.com. Every book you purchase helps fund high literacy programs all over the world.

The only bad thing about better world books is that you have to wait at least a couple weeks to get them, unlike Amazon where you get them after 3-4 days.

If you're having trouble finding a specific cookbook, you might want to try Kitchens Arts & Letters inc.

It's a_ cook book_ book store in nyc. I imagine they have almost every cookbook in there.

http://www.kitchenartsandletters.com/


----------



## kokopuffs

Granny Peapod said:


> If you order a book from them your in for life. I canceled my account months ago now they sent me a book I did not order and a bill for $30. It would cost almost that much to return it return receipt requested and they would swear they never recived it. If I pay for it they will keep sending me books. So I' srewed no matter what I do.


Federal law states that if you received something that you didn't order, you may keep it. That law was passed way back in the late '50s early '60s as a result of some shady practises executed by some book of the month club. Columbia Book of the Month Club, I believe.


----------



## granny peapod

That is true there is a law if someone sends you something you didn't order you don't have to pay. But they will send it to there collections dept and you will get mail and calls from them.

and it go's on your credit history.


----------



## kokopuffs

Granny Peapod said:


> That is true there is a law if someone sends you something you didn't order you don't have to pay. But they will send it to there collections dept and you will get mail and calls from them.
> 
> and it go's on your credit history.


In that case both fraud and slander have been committed *using a federal office and therefore a federal crime has been committed.* The thing to do is to contact the U.S. Postal Inspector's Office and they'll certainly show up armed with badges and firearms at the perpetrator's doorstep. From that point on things'll get done on your behalf. The U.S. P.I's have worked for my behalf in the past.


----------

